# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.09.03 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.09.03 is out!*   *Smart-Clip2 PACK 4 Update:*  1. Improved *Direct unlock / Read unlock codes / Repair IMEI* procedure for 
Motorola *XT907*, *XT925* and *XT926* with Android *4.4.2*  ♦ *Important:* these models are supposed to have bootloader unlocked 
and be rooted prior to service with Smart-Clip2  *Note:* smartphones of *MotoX* series with *Android 4.4.4* and higher are currently not supported by the solution for Qcom Hexagon devices. 
After firmware downgrading these phones won’t also be supported.
Get acquainted with the manual for more details: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Smart-Clip2 Pack2 update:*  1. Phones added to the list of supported:  *♦ Alcatel ONETOUCH POP 7S / P330X
♦ Huawei Ascend Mate2 4G*   2. Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI firmware database has been updated 
with the following versions of ZTE smartphones: *♦ Blade S:* GB_KVK_P736VV1.0.0B03 *♦ T303:* TEL_AU_P671E33V1.0.0B10-S *♦ V6000:* Z37_ES_TSDCF133315B32 *♦ Z992:* VAL_P752DV1.0.0B02   *Smart-Clip2 Pack1 update:*  1. Phones added to the list of supported:  *♦ CAT B15* (MT6577) *♦ Azumi LTV* (MT6260)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

